# تميزي بالعرض الجديد اشتري جاكيت من زارا واحصلي على اسكارف زارا مجانا



## مسوقة26 (17 مايو 2012)

تميزي بالعرض الجديد اشتري جاكيت من زارا واحصلي على اسكارف زارا مجانا 
السلآم عليكم
زي ماعودتكم كل مرة بشئ جديد وانيق وغريب

هالمره وفرت لكم جاكيتات البوي فــــــــــــــرند لبنات الجامعه والموظفات والانيقات
الوان جرئيه حصريه نادرة

اللون النيلي 



واللون الاورنج هادي جدا






واللون الاخير فوشيآآآآآ





الجاكيتات صناعه كوريه

خامتها روووووعه وجدا فخمه

والحلو ان المقاسات المتوفره

سمول _مديم _لارج _ اكس لارج


قيمة الجاكيت / 170 ريال
الاسكارفات



انا من المدينه المنورة


دمتم بخير

__________________
زيت لمعةألماس100عطورفرنسية25فيرالتكسيرالعميق235 الاكثر من رائع لانجري*جهازالوردي الاصلي حبـ190ـه جملـ130ـه المساج السحري المطور ملابس أطفآل مهآدآت شنط شموع شراشف صلاه الذهب غالي عندي رخيص سلاسل حلق عصاره بروفي أكواب كانون جاكيت بوي فرند سلسال تيفاني والمفاتيح


----------

